
Show HN: Lightweight Twitter for Mac client - soheil
https://github.com/soheil/BirdDrop-OSX
======
eecks
What year is it?

Only joking. What motivated you to make this?

~~~
soheil
Twitter for Mac seems overly bloated and takes too much room in my Dock. I
also hate it showing up in my CMD+Tabs.

~~~
albertoleal
Twitter for Mac, for some reason, ate way too much CPU, and this was the sole
reason I went for Tweetbot.

Other than the price tag, was there a reason you didn't go for Tweetbot?

~~~
soheil
I love making my own things. Wrapping the Twitter for mobile in a small window
in the menu bar seemed like an easy enough solution. I still think it
functions and performs vastly better than the new TfM.

